# Moorish idol PROB. HELP



## Jessefish (Aug 9, 2010)

i just got a moorish idol yestarday and put him in my 75g with a couple damsels and a sailfin tang. The day i put him in the sailfin tang became friends, my problem is the Idol acts like a cowalabear and does not eat anything, i tried veggie and regular flakes fresh shrimp and scallop, does any one have a moorish idol and if he eats what do you feed him? or if you dont have one what do you think he will eat?:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Try brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, blood worms, things like that, also try using extreme garlic to help entice him to eat, usually helps a lot.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

If you got this moorish idol from an lfs and it doesn't eat the above mentioned things, return it. You have one of the most difficult fish to keep long and short term, and if its not eating its doomed.


----------



## Jessefish (Aug 9, 2010)

Fishfirst said:


> I got it for 13 bucks at a fish place that sells fish to pet stores, i always get cheap discounts there. but i dont want him to die


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Fishfirst said:


> ...one of the most difficult fish to keep...


Concur.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Any luck yet? They are awesome fish and I'd love one, but I won't get one due to how difficult they are.


----------



## Jessefish (Aug 9, 2010)

i tried brine shrimp and algae sheets but i dont think he ate that either, but he does pick at algae and stuff growing on the side of my live rock so im not sure if he is dead fishy:chair: or live fishy


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

well it's a start, but I don't think it will keep him alive longterm. Have you tried garlic extreme? THis stuff works wonders! I highly recommend it!


----------

